# Abc's 20/20



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

If you happened to catch last night's ABC 20/20 program (May 8), the father in the food irradiation piece was me.

I flew to Austin TX in February of 2007 to do that interview with John Stossel, but every time it was supposed to air it was pre-empted. I just figured it would never air. But earlier this week I received a call from one of the producers let me know that it would air. I didn't want to post anything here since I was concerned I'd get bumped again.

I didn't, and in case you missed it, here's the link: * ABC 20/20 *


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Great job on the piece. Sorry to hear about your son, hopefully something good can come from his death.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry about the loss of your son.

I was surprised to learn about the irradiation though. I guess i was also one of those that thought that "nuking" food was bad - i guess i was totally wrong. Hopefully more people become aware that irradiation is good and more programs will start doing it to prevent unneccesary deaths and sicknesses.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thank you for doing the program and your son's death was not in vain


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmmm.... Amazing the impact a small segment of society can have on the thinking of the majority population, especially when there's no evidence to back it up. I had to laugh when the reporter started citing the results of the study back to the irradiation "fear monger" lady, and watching her squirm to find an answer when the results of the studies didn't back up her claims. Granted, I don't know much about irradiation, but I use something nearly every day that pumps out 1200 watts of 2.4GHz wavelength energy. It's called a microwave oven, and my tea and leftovers have never glowed like that dude in the video clip did.

A great informative program. Just a shame that people have to continue to die as a result of baseless claims of misinformed people.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

So sorry about the loss of your son. He surely was a nice-looking young man. Glad your message got out, finally. 
God bless you!
Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great story and sorry to hear about your son. I hope that those protesting this will soon become a minority and more companies will start irradiating their food.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am so sorry about your son...he was a beautiful young man. We take the fact that our food is safe to eat for granted and unfortunately find out too late that it wasn't. Thank you for turning your tragedy into something positive for all of us.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

What a great piece on the effects of irradiating foods and thank you for your participating in the story. I would love to see all food products that are
not irradiated have a warning sticker stating that "his food has not been iradiated and may cause you harm". Maybe then the public would become more
informed on this topic.

Very sorry to hear of the loss of your son.

Mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I saw that show and I felt so bad for that guy who lost his Son and now I find out it is some in our family, It is a small world. I have had food poisoning more than once in my life and it is horrable to go through. I are a salad at a Hotel in San Deago one time and was sick for 4 days, The DW made me go to the Zoo and I now know the location of every bathroom at the zoo. The day that this show aired a friend and his Son got sick from eating at Long Johns Silvers.

I really feel all food sold or prepared in the US should be radiated first. It does nothing to the food except make it safer to eat. Maybe we should radiate all those loud mouth anti safe food people too.


----------

